# Oil Pump. 1994 Ducato 2.5TD



## alanedwin (Nov 11, 2009)

Hello,

Can anyone suggest a good source for an oil pump for my 1994 Fiat 2.5TD? (new or recon)

Thanks

Alan


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

I dont know how to make a link but if you google Edmund Walker they are motor factors specialising in engine components


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I would suggest the ONLY sensible option is to buy from Fiat

The oil pump is a fairly important part of the engine so you need to be sure its up to the engine manufacturers original spec!!

(Dont even THINK about anything other than new) 

Why are you replacing it anyway, they usually last the life of the engine.


----------

